# Purpose of watch box pillows?



## Bosman

I apparently replied to an old thread.

But this had me wondering, why use watch pillows?

Now my situation may be unique on this forum, as recently getting enthusiastic about watches again and only having four presently (see signature).

I tend to wear my watches, except for the Casio Pathfinder, on a pretty much daily or every other day basis. I was keeping them in the original boxes and this became a pain to open and take off pillow, so I bought a five slot watch box and this has mad things much easier. What makes it even more convenient is not using the pillows, just laying the watch in the slot.

Am I missing something?

TIA,

Joe


----------



## EHV

With a lot of watches, it become an impossibility to use the original boxes due to space consideration and the fact that it just looks nice all in one box displayed for viewing.

Otherwise, with metal bracelets, I would never just lay a watch in the box without a pillow where the bracelet can scratch the case back or worse nor would I open the spring bars to set the watches in the box so pillows become necessary. 

For the strap watches, I use the pillows as well for similar reasons because the boxes are combined with strap and bracelet watches plus the boxes would have to be huge to hold even all of my watches with straps in the open fashion.

I think that the pillows are somewhat protective in the box and they make s for a nicer display. 
I can't imagine just putting my watches in a box without any support that they could flop around and incur trauma.


----------



## StufflerMike

EHV said:


> With a lot of watches, it become an impossibility to use the original boxes due to space consideration and the fact that it just looks nice all in one box displayed for viewing.
> 
> Otherwise, with metal bracelets, I would never just lay a watch in the box without a pillow where the bracelet can scratch the case back or worse nor would I open the spring bars to set the watches in the box so pillows become necessary.
> 
> For the strap watches, I use the pillows as well for similar reasons because the boxes are combined with strap and bracelet watches plus the boxes would have to be huge to hold even all of my watches with straps in the open fashion.
> 
> I think that the pillows are somewhat protective in the box and they make s for a nicer display.
> I can't imagine just putting my watches in a box without any support that they could flop around and incur trauma.


This.


----------



## Bosman

EHV said:


> With a lot of watches, it become an impossibility to use the original boxes due to space consideration and the fact that it just looks nice all in one box displayed for viewing.
> 
> Otherwise, with metal bracelets, I would never just lay a watch in the box without a pillow where the bracelet can scratch the case back or worse nor would I open the spring bars to set the watches in the box so pillows become necessary.
> 
> For the strap watches, I use the pillows as well for similar reasons because the boxes are combined with strap and bracelet watches plus the boxes would have to be huge to hold even all of my watches with straps in the open fashion.
> 
> I think that the pillows are somewhat protective in the box and they make s for a nicer display.
> I can't imagine just putting my watches in a box without any support that they could flop around and incur trauma.


Ok, I get the "possibility of scratching" the caseback with the bracelet, but I don't know what you mean by "or worse nor would I open the spring bars to set the watches in the box"

The case I have won't permit the watches to come contact with each other, so no sliding around. Looks like the only potential downside is "possibility of caseback getting scratched" but I lay them in carefully so doubt that could happen.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Really


----------



## Bosman

Ok, I get it, all on pillows that came with box.......sorry


----------



## LeopardBear

Additionally, note that with certain types of bracelets or with deployant straps you can't actually make the watch lie face up, meaning that without a pillow you have to risk mauling the case's side.


----------



## Deledda

I will use the pillows to "break" in a new strap that may be a tad stiff.


----------



## Zeroedout

The pillow is merely a "prop" (albeit an important one) in the grand ceremony that I call "The Choosing".

Every morning, when it's time...I go to my safe. I enter my combination, then turn the handle. There's a very satisfying metallic sound as the pistons retract into the steel, and an equally satisfying heft to the door as it swings open.

On the top shelf sits my watch box. It's a lacquered, display-top box with eight slots. As I retrieve the box from my safe, I often muse that I feel like Bruce Wayne or Tony Stark.

I like to set the box on the dresser. The glass top allows me a few moments contemplation while I reflect on the days schedule and try to get a feel for the watch that best suits my mood. 

When I think I've made up my mind, I commence with the "opening". I have motion sensors that are tapped in to my WiFi, and as the lid rises...the theme from Chariots of Fire begins to play through speakers in my ceiling. The bedroom lights are programmed to dim, and a single spotlight above my dresser gradually begins to illuminate my watches. This, my friends......

is the moment of "Ceremonial Choosing".

It is the singular, most important moment of any watch enthusiasts day, and I am a firm believer that my watches need to be presented accordingly.

For at this all-important moment of the day, the moment on which the entire day is, in fact....hinged.....I will not tolerate any slouching, slumping, folding or flopping from my watches. I require my them to stand at attention; sporting a fresh shine, positive attitude and an eagerness to be chosen.

And therein lies the true value of the pillow. I simply can't imagine trying to make the most important decision of the day based on a loosey-goosey, haphazard arrangement of assorted metals, sapphire and leather. The pillow serves as the backbone of the entire ritual, the foundation on which the Ceremonial Choosing is built. 

For without the pillow, there would be no true "presentation".....

And without the presentation, there would be no true "ceremony".

Without the pillow, I'd simply be looking at a box of limp watches....and that's not very Bruce Wayne-ish at all.


----------



## EHV

Absolutely fantastic!

Dispense with the limp watches I say. 



Zeroedout said:


> The pillow is merely a "prop" (albeit an important one) in the grand ceremony that I call "The Choosing".
> 
> Every morning, when it's time...I go to my safe. I enter my combination, then turn the handle. There's a very satisfying metallic sound as the pistons retract into the steel, and an equally satisfying heft to the door as it swings open.
> 
> On the top shelf sits my watch box. It's a lacquered, display-top box with eight slots. As I retrieve the box from my safe, I often muse that I feel like Bruce Wayne or Tony Stark.
> 
> I like to set the box on the dresser. The glass top allows me a few moments contemplation while I reflect on the days schedule and try to get a feel for the watch that best suits my mood.
> 
> When I think I've made up my mind, I commence with the "opening". I have motion sensors that are tapped in to my WiFi, and as the lid rises...the theme from Chariots of Fire begins to play through speakers in my ceiling. The bedroom lights are programmed to dim, and a single spotlight above my dresser gradually begins to illuminate my watches. This, my friends......
> 
> is the moment of "Ceremonial Choosing".
> 
> It is the singular, most important moment of any watch enthusiasts day, and I am a firm believer that my watches need to be presented accordingly.
> 
> For at this all-important moment of the day, the moment on which the entire day is, in fact....hinged.....I will not tolerate any slouching, slumping, folding or flopping from my watches. I require my them to stand at attention; sporting a fresh shine, positive attitude and an eagerness to be chosen.
> 
> And therein lies the true value of the pillow. I simply can't imagine trying to make the most important decision of the day based on a loosey-goosey, haphazard arrangement of assorted metals, sapphire and leather. The pillow serves as the backbone of the entire ritual, the foundation on which the Ceremonial Choosing is built.
> 
> For without the pillow, there would be no true "presentation".....
> 
> And without the presentation, there would be no true "ceremony".
> 
> Without the pillow, I'd simply be looking at a box of limp watches....and that's not very Bruce Wayne-ish at all.


----------



## Watchette

Same purpose as bed pillows for us human watch-wearers, right? For the comfort of the watch. They are resting while they are waiting to serve you on your wrist, do they not deserve a pillow to rest on? I used the boxes they came in for about a week, too much hassle. I am (still) looking forward to the 24-slot watch box I've ordered (well, that's not entirely true but it's a long story on another thread). I keep mine in my plastic box (shudder - I expect better of myself) each wrapped around the pillow they came with. It protects them a bit and keeps them upright so I can see them. The watch box I'm hoping to receive has a clear top. I want them all lined up so I can choose the beauty I will wear each day. I think the pillows hold them in place and they do look serene lying there all wrapped around a faux suede pillow.


----------



## tedd

Zeroedout said:


> The pillow is merely a "prop" (albeit an important one) in the grand ceremony that I call "The Choosing".
> 
> Every morning, when it's time...I go to my safe. I enter my combination, then turn the handle. There's a very satisfying metallic sound as the pistons retract into the steel, and an equally satisfying heft to the door as it swings open.
> 
> On the top shelf sits my watch box. It's a lacquered, display-top box with eight slots. As I retrieve the box from my safe, I often muse that I feel like Bruce Wayne or Tony Stark.
> 
> I like to set the box on the dresser. The glass top allows me a few moments contemplation while I reflect on the days schedule and try to get a feel for the watch that best suits my mood.
> 
> When I think I've made up my mind, I commence with the "opening". I have motion sensors that are tapped in to my WiFi, and as the lid rises...the theme from Chariots of Fire begins to play through speakers in my ceiling. The bedroom lights are programmed to dim, and a single spotlight above my dresser gradually begins to illuminate my watches. This, my friends......
> 
> is the moment of "Ceremonial Choosing".
> 
> It is the singular, most important moment of any watch enthusiasts day, and I am a firm believer that my watches need to be presented accordingly.
> 
> For at this all-important moment of the day, the moment on which the entire day is, in fact....hinged.....I will not tolerate any slouching, slumping, folding or flopping from my watches. I require my them to stand at attention; sporting a fresh shine, positive attitude and an eagerness to be chosen.
> 
> And therein lies the true value of the pillow. I simply can't imagine trying to make the most important decision of the day based on a loosey-goosey, haphazard arrangement of assorted metals, sapphire and leather. The pillow serves as the backbone of the entire ritual, the foundation on which the Ceremonial Choosing is built.
> 
> For without the pillow, there would be no true "presentation".....
> 
> And without the presentation, there would be no true "ceremony".
> 
> Without the pillow, I'd simply be looking at a box of limp watches....and that's not very Bruce Wayne-ish at all.


I really hope, more than anything in the world, that this is all true.


----------



## Cobia

wow......just wow....


----------



## Dinola

Zeroedout said:


> The pillow is merely a "prop" (albeit an important one) in the grand ceremony that I call "The Choosing".
> 
> Every morning, when it's time...I go to my safe. I enter my combination, then turn the handle. There's a very satisfying metallic sound as the pistons retract into the steel, and an equally satisfying heft to the door as it swings open.
> 
> On the top shelf sits my watch box. It's a lacquered, display-top box with eight slots. As I retrieve the box from my safe, I often muse that I feel like Bruce Wayne or Tony Stark.
> 
> I like to set the box on the dresser. The glass top allows me a few moments contemplation while I reflect on the days schedule and try to get a feel for the watch that best suits my mood.
> 
> When I think I've made up my mind, I commence with the "opening". I have motion sensors that are tapped in to my WiFi, and as the lid rises...the theme from Chariots of Fire begins to play through speakers in my ceiling. The bedroom lights are programmed to dim, and a single spotlight above my dresser gradually begins to illuminate my watches. This, my friends......
> 
> is the moment of "Ceremonial Choosing".
> 
> It is the singular, most important moment of any watch enthusiasts day, and I am a firm believer that my watches need to be presented accordingly.
> 
> For at this all-important moment of the day, the moment on which the entire day is, in fact....hinged.....I will not tolerate any slouching, slumping, folding or flopping from my watches. I require my them to stand at attention; sporting a fresh shine, positive attitude and an eagerness to be chosen.
> 
> And therein lies the true value of the pillow. I simply can't imagine trying to make the most important decision of the day based on a loosey-goosey, haphazard arrangement of assorted metals, sapphire and leather. The pillow serves as the backbone of the entire ritual, the foundation on which the Ceremonial Choosing is built.
> 
> For without the pillow, there would be no true "presentation".....
> 
> And without the presentation, there would be no true "ceremony".
> 
> Without the pillow, I'd simply be looking at a box of limp watches....and that's not very Bruce Wayne-ish at all.


So, you are saying you need a fluffer?


----------



## Cobia

Ive got a mate whos very small, he uses them as pillows to sleep on.


----------



## srfdntchk

Zeroedout said:


> The pillow is merely a "prop" (albeit an important one) in the grand ceremony that I call "The Choosing".
> 
> Every morning, when it's time...I go to my safe. I enter my combination, then turn the handle. There's a very satisfying metallic sound as the pistons retract into the steel, and an equally satisfying heft to the door as it swings open.
> 
> On the top shelf sits my watch box. It's a lacquered, display-top box with eight slots. As I retrieve the box from my safe, I often muse that I feel like Bruce Wayne or Tony Stark.
> 
> I like to set the box on the dresser. The glass top allows me a few moments contemplation while I reflect on the days schedule and try to get a feel for the watch that best suits my mood.
> 
> When I think I've made up my mind, I commence with the "opening". I have motion sensors that are tapped in to my WiFi, and as the lid rises...the theme from Chariots of Fire begins to play through speakers in my ceiling. The bedroom lights are programmed to dim, and a single spotlight above my dresser gradually begins to illuminate my watches. This, my friends......
> 
> is the moment of "Ceremonial Choosing".
> 
> It is the singular, most important moment of any watch enthusiasts day, and I am a firm believer that my watches need to be presented accordingly.
> 
> For at this all-important moment of the day, the moment on which the entire day is, in fact....hinged.....I will not tolerate any slouching, slumping, folding or flopping from my watches. I require my them to stand at attention; sporting a fresh shine, positive attitude and an eagerness to be chosen.
> 
> And therein lies the true value of the pillow. I simply can't imagine trying to make the most important decision of the day based on a loosey-goosey, haphazard arrangement of assorted metals, sapphire and leather. The pillow serves as the backbone of the entire ritual, the foundation on which the Ceremonial Choosing is built.
> 
> For without the pillow, there would be no true "presentation".....
> 
> And without the presentation, there would be no true "ceremony".
> 
> Without the pillow, I'd simply be looking at a box of limp watches....and that's not very Bruce Wayne-ish at all.


You've described an almost perfect way to select the day's watch, but might I suggest 'Ride of the Valkyries' for the lid opening to commence the start of the 'Ceremonial Choosing'?


----------



## Ellery

Zeroedout said:


> The pillow is merely a "prop" (albeit an important one) in the grand ceremony that I call "The Choosing".
> 
> Every morning, when it's time...I go to my safe. I enter my combination, then turn the handle. There's a very satisfying metallic sound as the pistons retract into the steel, and an equally satisfying heft to the door as it swings open.
> 
> On the top shelf sits my watch box. It's a lacquered, display-top box with eight slots. As I retrieve the box from my safe, I often muse that I feel like Bruce Wayne or Tony Stark.
> 
> I like to set the box on the dresser. The glass top allows me a few moments contemplation while I reflect on the days schedule and try to get a feel for the watch that best suits my mood.
> 
> When I think I've made up my mind, I commence with the "opening". I have motion sensors that are tapped in to my WiFi, and as the lid rises...the theme from Chariots of Fire begins to play through speakers in my ceiling. The bedroom lights are programmed to dim, and a single spotlight above my dresser gradually begins to illuminate my watches. This, my friends......
> 
> is the moment of "Ceremonial Choosing".
> 
> It is the singular, most important moment of any watch enthusiasts day, and I am a firm believer that my watches need to be presented accordingly.
> 
> For at this all-important moment of the day, the moment on which the entire day is, in fact....hinged.....I will not tolerate any slouching, slumping, folding or flopping from my watches. I require my them to stand at attention; sporting a fresh shine, positive attitude and an eagerness to be chosen.
> 
> And therein lies the true value of the pillow. I simply can't imagine trying to make the most important decision of the day based on a loosey-goosey, haphazard arrangement of assorted metals, sapphire and leather. The pillow serves as the backbone of the entire ritual, the foundation on which the Ceremonial Choosing is built.
> 
> For without the pillow, there would be no true "presentation".....
> 
> And without the presentation, there would be no true "ceremony".
> 
> Without the pillow, I'd simply be looking at a box of limp watches....and that's not very Bruce Wayne-ish at all.


This post is the second* best post I think I have ever read on _any_ forum.

*(sorry, I already have my favorite)


----------



## m-dc

I am not sure if I belong here!


----------



## amg786

I tend to use them as I’d rather not increase the scratch count on the back of the caseback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robmellor

As others have said I use them to protect the watch back from scratches on my bracelet models, I also use foam ones with services case in case the case gets dropped by old butter fingers.


----------



## datbme150

I need to up my game


----------



## manser46

Use the pillows and you will save scratches and other marks on your watches if you just have them lying in the box slots and the box gets dropped or some other calamity. Some pillows have hard sides, just open your bracelet and put watch in and close clasp. Your watch is now secure. Same for straps.


----------



## s2sera2

Zeroedout said:


> The pillow is merely a "prop" (albeit an important one) in the grand ceremony that I call "The Choosing"...


This blew the doors off my expectations for this thread. Well done Bruce..errr ..I mean Tony


----------

